# Mazar BOT on ANDROID



## 95Viper (Feb 16, 2016)

Saw this on the news...

Seems to be a little malware going around lately, for the Android crowd.

Link to article:  Security Alert: Mazar BOT Spotted in Active Attacks

Some quotes:



> A new Android malware has been making waves recently that have the capability to gain root access on your smartphone and _completely erase your phone's storag_e.
> 
> Dubbed *Mazar BOT*, the serious malware program is loaded with so many hidden capabilities that security researchers are calling it a dangerous malware that can turn your smartphone into a zombie inside hacker's botnet.
> 
> Mazar BOT was discovered by Heimdal Security while the researchers at the firm were analyzing an SMS message sent to random mobile numbers and locations.





> *What Makes Mazar BOT So Nasty*
> Once gaining root access on the victim's device, Mazar BOT can do variety of nasty stuff on your Android devices, like:
> 
> 
> ...



And, more at these links:

The Hacker News Site:  This Android Malware Can Root Your Device And Erase Everything

Heimdal Security:  Security Alert: Mazar BOT Spotted in Active Attacks – the Android Malware That Can Erase Your Phone


----------

